# Need some help on sig size



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey guys so i made my first sig and went by the dimensions of 420px by 180px and when i uploaded it it came out teeny tiny as you can see in my sig right now. Is there something special i need to do or what? Any help would be great


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Since you are not a premium member, you can't put pictures in your signature. That is why.

You are most welcome to upgrade though :dunno:


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

aww boo all that work for nothin!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's actually worth it to be able to rock a sig, and especially your own work.

There's also a bunch of other things you get, like; access to the VIP lounge, increased inbox size, bigger Avy's, and if you go LifeTime, you get to see who repped you.

PS: I can't see your work. I'd like to though, so post it.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

plazzman said:


> It's actually worth it to be able to rock a sig, and especially your own work.
> 
> There's also a bunch of other things you get, like; access to the VIP lounge, increased inbox size, bigger Avy's, and if you go LifeTime, you get to see who repped you.
> 
> PS: I can't see your work. I'd like to though, so post it.


So demanding! lol I would but on the top ramen diet for the time being and not by choice haha
neways heres the one i made after downloading photoshop from bittorrent lol








Only one ive made so thats why its a lil sketchy


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks pretty good. Upgrade your membership once you can so that you can get all those benefits Plazz was talking about.


----------

